# Has a Gracie ever fought a Gracie in a public event??



## ace (Sep 30, 2002)

Just wondering
Has a Gracie ever fought a Gracie 
In a public Event ??????
 
Primo


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 30, 2002)

The cousins have faught each other in public. But I don't think a Gracie vs. Gracie has happen.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Angus (Sep 30, 2002)

There is a family vow to never fight another Gracie for money or show. I remember hearing that because a bunch of brothers wanted to publically roll with Rorion to settle the score, and Helio said no. Something like that?


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

I saw in Pride what looked
to be a Jiu Jitsu Match

Between Rickson & Royler.
Now they both got Submissons 
On each other.

Was this a Work?????


----------



## Nyoongar (Jan 1, 2003)

I reckon.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 2, 2003)

Pride 5 I think Rickson and Royer?  It was a demonstration.


----------



## Handsword (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *The cousins have faught each other in public. But I don't think a Gracie vs. Gracie has happen.
> Bob:asian: *



Out of curiousity, what was the result of this fight?


----------



## ace (Jan 10, 2003)

& Renzo beat Jene Jaco By points


----------



## JDenz (Jan 11, 2003)

Didn't Renzo and a machado go in ADCC to Prim?


----------



## Infight (Feb 13, 2003)

Jean  Jacque is not a Gracie, and Gracies never fought in public against each other, just in Pride but it was a demonstration ( a very poor one, they are much better than shown there).
     And just for information, Rickson Gracie is the strongest Gracie, but i think Royce is the most technical of all.


----------



## Angus (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Pride 5 I think Rickson and Royer?  It was a demonstration. *



Yep, Rickson and Royler did a full-gi demo. I've heard that it was pretty boring even by BJJ standards, but I'd still like to see it. Rickson "won", I guess.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 14, 2003)

Like the earlier post said the cousins fought each other.


----------



## ace (Feb 15, 2003)

Are Nefues of Carlos Gracie.


----------



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

Yup, they are Nephews of Carlos Gracie, and it was really a boring fight, because it was a "light" training to them.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 25, 2003)

The Machado, gracie ADCC match was pretty good


----------



## ace (Feb 26, 2003)

I was just reading an Artical on Royler Gracie
He Named some of his opponents from his Early day's
One of The Names mention Was Carolson Gracie Jr

So it sounds Like Some of Them have faced each
other in Public.


----------



## Infight (Feb 27, 2003)

Royler Gracie never faced Carlson Gracie in public, just in their gyms


----------



## ace (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *Royler Gracie never faced Carlson Gracie in public, just in their gyms *


This Artical was Written By Kid Peligro ( As he interviewed Royler)
It is an Artical out of Grappling Magazine.
It is an interview With Royler in He Was asked
Who are some of The Big Names U have competed Against.

Roylers Reply is This
I Fought Many People Peixotinho,Marcio Simas 
Marcio "Macarrao" , Carlson Gracie Jr.,Ricardo de la Riva
Amauri Bitteti, And so Forth.


----------



## Infight (Mar 21, 2003)

Of Course he faced them, but in Brazil , and in a BJJ championship, not MMA, and not around the World. In BJJ championships, there are almost only Brazilians competing, so there are almost 100% of chance these guys face each other.


----------



## ace (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *Of Course he faced them, but in Brazil , and in a BJJ championship, not MMA, and not around the World. In BJJ championships, there are almost only Brazilians competing, so there are almost 100% of chance these guys face each other. *



My Queston From The Verry 1st Post Was Has a Gracie
Ever Faced a Gracie in Public not MMA.


----------



## ace (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Just wondering
> Has a Gracie ever fought a Gracie
> In a public Event ??????
> ...


This was My Question??


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 16, 2003)

post the articles ace, I wanna see them.  Are they online?


----------



## JDenz (Jun 16, 2003)

You could probabley find that inderview in the ADCC archive if you went there and looked up old interviews.  Kid only writes for them.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 16, 2003)

Renzo Gracie faught Jean Jacques Machado in the final of the 2000 Abu Dhabi submission wrestling world championship. March 2000. This comes from the book Brazilian Jiu jitsu theory & techinque wrote by Renzo and Royler Gracie. Has a picture of the two at the beginning of the purple belt ranks. I don't know who won.
Bob:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Jun 17, 2003)

lol I already said that lol


----------

